# 98% done!



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2013)

The last percentage have it in them .... !


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, now you're starting to sound like the guy at the end of the bar yelling at the TV. First conspiracy theories and now... this. ???? What are you on about now?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2013)

I am talking about a great library, done for composers. No loops, no pre recorded phrases...., but sound!


----------



## jemu999 (Dec 18, 2013)

waiting....


----------



## Conor (Dec 18, 2013)

The gigabytes aren't watermarked, are they?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2013)

CobraTrumpet @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> The gigabytes aren't watermarked, are they?



Do u think it is worth it?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 18, 2013)

Alrighty then. That sounds interesting. When can we hear some demos? Looking forward to seeing where this is going!


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 18, 2013)

This is another conspiracy theory. Isn't it Gunther?


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 18, 2013)

It feels more like a conspiracy.


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 18, 2013)

I want to hear Naked Demos. 

But, in my honest opinion, this is a instant buy. 

It is the sample library that will shape futures ones and is the best I've ever heard....


----------



## deniz (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Gunther,

Don't get me wrong, but didn't you opened the same thread in 2011 almost 75% done.


I remember it was even On Christmas Time .

Maybe we can hear some nice demo's soon. o=< 

Cheers
-D-


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2013)

deniz @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Maybe we can hear some nice demo's soon. o=<
> 
> -D-



No, first we need promises and hype, then more hype and only after that; a teaser with completely irrelevant musical content highlighting a slow fade in of the library's grand, exciting and mystical name that is like an enigma.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 19, 2013)

Tatu @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> deniz @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can hear some nice demo's soon. o=<
> ...



+1000


----------



## Arbee (Dec 19, 2013)

germancomponist @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> The last percentage have it in them .... !


Back when I led a software development team, whenever someone told me they were 98% complete I knew they were actually only half finished :wink: 

.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 19, 2013)

Arbee @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > The last percentage have it in them .... !
> ...



Some truth in your sentence. 

One example: You do all the recordings and then you organize everything perfectly for cooperation with Kontact sampler. And then, huh..., there is a new version of Kontakt. ... And sometimes it's only a good idea that back raises you, because you have to re-program nearly the complete library.



> Hi Gunther,
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but didn't you opened the same thread in 2011 almost 75% done.
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Rctec (Dec 19, 2013)

...When I tell a director "98% finished", it means I'm starting to think about the first cue...next week.
-H-


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 19, 2013)

Rctec @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> ...When I tell a director "98% finished", it means I'm starting to think about the first cue...next week.
> -H-


----------



## boogyman (Dec 19, 2013)

Rctec @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> ...When I tell a director "98% finished", it means I'm starting to think about the first cue...next week.
> -H-


I love it!


----------



## muk (Dec 19, 2013)

Gunther, can you give us any information about this library whatsoever, apart from the fact that it is almost finished? Otherwise this thread is quite useless.
Except for Hans' nice anecdote, of course


----------



## mark812 (Dec 19, 2013)

germancomponist @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> I am talking about a great library, done for composers. No loops, no pre recorded phrases...., but sound!



So, not for modern composers, I guess. :(


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 19, 2013)

Not for lazy composers you mean?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm wondering if the flatulents will have multiple round robins and true legato. :mrgreen:


----------



## blougui (Dec 19, 2013)

In France, flageolets can lead to quite some flatulent nuances 

Or did I mean flageolet cans ?


----------



## Saxer (Dec 19, 2013)

didn't we have the same information free info-thread some month ago?


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 19, 2013)

INT. FORUM -- EVENING

USERS
Man, we're kinda tired of all the sales hype going on around here.

DEVELOPER
Behold, I am making a thing!

USERS
ZOMG holy shitponies he's making a thing! We love things! Tell us, what is this thing you speak of? Does it make sound? Does it glow in the dark? Oh boy oh boy we must know!!

The users become visibly agitated and turn on each other. After a short but intense brawl, they drop on their beanbag chairs, looking exhausted.

USERS (cont'd)
So, anyway... man, we're tired of all the sales hype going on around here.


----------



## SoundTravels (Dec 19, 2013)

Tatu @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> a teaser with completely irrelevant musical content highlighting a slow fade in of the library's grand, exciting and mystical name that is like an enigma.



Brilliant! 

Also, we need a sound-design-y WHOOOSH and some excellent 3d motion graphics!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, we need a teaser video with big horror/thriller sounds with deep bass growls and hits to announce a classical harp lib.


----------



## voxhumana (Dec 19, 2013)

The VI industry won't be fully mature until there is a library endorsed by either a sports star or a B-list celeb.


----------



## Conor (Dec 19, 2013)

I want a library trailer in the style of a terrible infomercial, black-and-white footage of a composing session going horribly wrong followed by "There's got to be a better way!" :D


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 19, 2013)

deniz @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> you opened the same thread in 2011 almost 75% done.
> 
> I remember it was even On Christmas Time .
> 
> -D-



I'm estimating 31.7 days per every % done at that rate, so to be 100% complete he needs another 63.4 days. At the end of February 2014 we will hear demos.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 19, 2013)

I think we all know he's just 98% done building that spaceship to finally get home.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 19, 2013)

Inside information reveals this product is called:

Berlin Epic Eins Zwei Drei

Features:
Counting from 0 - 100 in 5 different german accents including the much demanded Oldskool Berlin and Bayern Smoothnes. 
For more info on the accents, stay tuned! (97,54% done)
Counting up and down (at the moment it is not possible yet to count in random order)
Epic SATB counting
Solo counting
Full legato support 
A classic feeling vibrant marcato count (currently only available for tenor)
Keyswitch support

Stay tuned for more info!
Counting as we speak.


----------



## deniz (Dec 20, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> deniz @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > you opened the same thread in 2011 almost 75% done.
> ...




Oh!Mathematical Theory....i'am out ~o)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Can we opt for the 440Hz version? Or is the 432Hz mandatory...


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Ha ha, some people of you are already using instruments where my ideas were realized.  
But this one will be my own baby. o/~


----------



## TGV (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh, it's a child. 98% complete is 5.4 days of gestation left.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 20, 2013)

OK so then lets keep making wild guesses and pushing the hype over the top :D


----------



## Resoded (Dec 20, 2013)

Countdown to the end of the world?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok , so when does the pre-order period start . Can we pre-order the pre-order ? It doesn't need to be in this order , but any order will do


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 20, 2013)

Jaap @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Inside information reveals this product is called:
> 
> Berlin Epic Eins Zwei Drei
> 
> ...



Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 20, 2013)

I would like to take a number at the reservation booth that manages the preordering of the pre orders


----------



## AC986 (Dec 20, 2013)

Resoded @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Countdown to the end of the world?



Quite happily take that after today. o-[][]-o


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 20, 2013)

Problem of course is that people that tell the public about a current or upcoming project tend not to finish it. I think I have read a survey about that.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Problem of course is that people that tell the public about a current or upcoming project tend not to finish it. I think I have read a survey about that.


Now this is interesting, Hannes. Can you tell us more about this?


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 20, 2013)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Hannes_F @ Fri Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem of course is that people that tell the public about a current or upcoming project tend not to finish it. I think I have read a survey about that.
> ...



As far as I recall it it went like this: Usually projects run into a phase where one needs to overcome frustration and build up motivation. Having the release as a target can help to get over the suffering, because one knows that at the end the problems will be solved, the project will work and also there will be a feeling of success and the anticipation to that can help. 

If people talk about the project in public then it depends on the motivation. If it is a marketing decision in order to build consumer hype then it is like it is. However talking about a current project sometimes happens to get a substitute motivation. By talking about the project they are in the center of interest for a while, may receive admiration, cheers, encouragement etc. This is a sort of perceived "success" and diminishes the frustration. Kind of candy for the ego. However now that the frustration and "suffering" is cured a short-term objective is met (in form of a small success perception) which makes the long-term objective (the actual finishing of the project) less urgent. The result can be that by this the project gets longer and longer.

I should say that this sort of psychology is absolutely not my home area and it is only what I picked up, so take it with a grain of salt. Wasn't it TGV that has a degree in psychology, he can certainly explain this much better.

I personally avoid talking about current projects most times.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

But it is very interesting, Hannes! 

Yeah, sometimes I need a kick in the ass when it comes to unpleasant work and it helps me a lot when I talk with others about what I am doing or what I have to do.... .


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes but should that not include some information about what you do? If that is not the case then it does not seem to be a real communication to me.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Yes but should that not include some information about what you do? If that is not the case then it does not seem to be a real communication to me.


Right, this is not a real communication. 

I was/am happy about my results and in my happiness I told it here that 98% is done. I think this should be ok?


----------



## mpalenik (Dec 20, 2013)

I really hope this has something to do with the samplemodeling trumpet stage/positioning feature that's supposed to come out soon. But really, I don't see the point of this thread.


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know man. This would be a terrifying place if everyone randomly posted snippets of incoherent status reports with no information value whatsoever in hopes of getting attention. Maybe Twitter would be a better outlet for that?


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 20, 2013)

germancomponist @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> I am talking about a great library, done for composers. No loops, no pre recorded phrases...., but sound!



IS this type of library development now considered Old Skool?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Friends, even on VI Control should be room for such threads?! 

Why always take everything so seriously? 

Look, there's someone excited about the results of his work. He has dared to say in public. Is that so bad? And where's your sense of humor? Gone?


----------



## Jaap (Dec 20, 2013)

Of course there should be room for such threads, even more I would say (I am serious btw - that is also no kidding, really not :D)

It's good to see excitement and that is what we need as community. Share the pleasure of our works whether its starting up, half ways, at 98% or done.
And not everything should be dead formal, its good to take things light for now and then and I can imagine if you are working on a project it's somethimes good to relief a bit with some humor 

Go Gunther, curious about what its gonna be! (I guess my inside information is far off?  )


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 20, 2013)

germancomponist @ 2013-12-20 said:


> And where's your sense of humor?



I think humor takes a bit more effort than literally saying “I am doing a thing”.


----------



## muk (Dec 20, 2013)

It's not bad, it's just useless. Either give at least some sort of information, or let it be alltogether. You know, you could tell a friend or two about your excitement. Maybe they would even know what you're talking about.

Oh, and by the way: IT WILL HAPPEN ON JANUARY 7!!!!!!


But I don't tell you what. Or in which year.



(Don't mean to be harsh. I just don't understand why you can't at least tell what sort of project it is).


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

sin(x) @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> germancomponist @ 2013-12-20 said:
> 
> 
> > And where's your sense of humor?
> ...


Humor and irony, what I love..., does not mean rare to read between the lines. And here there are unfortunately considerable differences between our languages.


----------



## Ed (Dec 20, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> I think we all know he's just 98% done building that spaceship to finally get home.



_"Better make it a spaceship so that you can get back to your home planet!"_


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Ed @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> choc0thrax @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we all know he's just 98% done building that spaceship to finally get home.
> ...


B 612


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 20, 2013)

germancomponist @ 2013-12-21 said:


> Humor and irony, what I love..., does not mean rare to read between the lines. And here there are unfortunately considerable differences between our languages.



I'm pretty sure “98% geschafft! Das letzte Prozent hat es in sich!” wouldn't be very funny, either.


----------



## Rv5 (Dec 20, 2013)

We are the 98%. Move over wallstreet, occupy vi-control.net 2013.

http://seattle98.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/1109.jpg


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

sin(x) @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> I'm pretty sure “98% geschafft! Das letzte Prozent hat es in sich!” wouldn't be very funny, either.



Where is your problem? You want to know what library I am talking about? I will not tell it until it is released. For a good reason!
And no, it is no violin, viola, cello, basses, brass, woodwind instrument. It is a never heard before one.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Rv5 @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> We are the 98%. Move over wallstreet, occupy vi-control.net 2013.
> 
> http://seattle98.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/1109.jpg


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 20, 2013)

germancomponist @ 2013-12-21 said:


> You want to know what library I am talking about?



Not really, no. I'm saying that if you insist on doing public navel gazing, you should at least make it interesting. But there's a fine line between telling you that and taking the bait myself, so I'll shut up.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

sin(x) @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> germancomponist @ 2013-12-21 said:
> 
> 
> > You want to know what library I am talking about?
> ...



When it comes to beta, I will send one to you. Is this ok for you?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 20, 2013)

germancomponist @ Sat 21 Dec said:


> sin(x) @ Sat Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ 2013-12-20 said:
> ...



Will Expansion A (or B) contain some more german jokes? Please??
I would load up the patch when I feel a little overworked.

Better yet, you can have the punch-lines as separate samples, so we can construct our own jokes!
You know what, I'm getting more and more excited about this library and I don't have the foggiest idea what it is! ^>|


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> You know what, I'm getting more and more excited about this library and I don't have the foggiest idea what it is! ^>|


It is absolutely awesome! Believe me!

Ok, I will turn it out: It is a solo instrument. And like I said, never heard before!

I remember when I talked about this lib with Peter Alexander, or was it Jay Asher? I thank you very much, that neither Peter nor Jay have talked about it somewhere!


----------



## KingIdiot (Dec 20, 2013)

man these vaguebook posts look weird on facebook's new skin.

did they get rid of the like button?


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 20, 2013)

A solo instrument, you say. Never done before, eh?







Secret lifted, thread done.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

An asshole that has to work with the exhalations .... never heard before! ))))))))))


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 20, 2013)

moved to off topics.


----------

